# Can someone please help



## wgooden (Sep 14, 2007)

I need some recommendations for white ink for transfers. I know that someone out there knows something about hot split white transfers. 

Thanks

wg


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What do you want to know?


----------



## wgooden (Sep 14, 2007)

huh? The answer to my question!


----------



## wgooden (Sep 14, 2007)

I am asking the right forum this question? I would like some recommendations for white plastisol ink for hot split transfers ... if this is not the correct forum .... maybe the moderator could direct me to the correct one.

Thanks

wg


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Way back when I was printing transfers we used Union ink. What brand of ink are you using now?


----------

